# Mathews Roll Call !!!!!!!



## bdillard (Aug 16, 2010)

Lets hear from the Mathews men and women... What setups will be in  the stand this year....


----------



## bdillard (Aug 16, 2010)

2010 Mathews z7..extreme bone collector sight,qad drop away rest,octane stabilizer...ready for 9-11


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Aug 16, 2010)

2010 mathews  m7..... goldtip ultralight pro 300's, limbdriver, doinker 12' dish, axcell armourtech sight, bucknasty strings and cables, wraps with 2.25 x vanes, backwoods bowsling, 2 blade rages, hotshot xtasy backtension release


----------



## deerdylan (Aug 16, 2010)

2008 DXT, G5 Optix xr sight, QAD ultra rest hd, Octane stabilizer, slingin Easton fmjs tipped with rage 3 blades


----------



## Highintheshoulder (Aug 16, 2010)

2008 Dxt, trophy taker rest, black gold flashpoint ignite sight, scott release, beman elite arrows 400 with 100 gr. shuttle Ts.


----------



## Kevo35 (Aug 16, 2010)

2009 mathews reezen 6.5, viper H1000 sight, QAD ulta rest HD,S-Coil stablizer,carbon express maxima hunters 350 with rage two blades


----------



## boothy (Aug 16, 2010)

switchback xt


----------



## Todd Coleman (Aug 16, 2010)

Z7 here.


----------



## JonathonJEB (Aug 16, 2010)

switchback xt


----------



## rlshunter (Aug 16, 2010)

Legacy here. It's the Brett Favre of bows for me. I swear it will retire after this year....well maybe....no it will retire....well I'm not sure, maybe another year. I just put new strings and cables on it so who knows.


----------



## Fat Ed (Aug 16, 2010)

*bow*

drenlin


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 16, 2010)

Z7 for the moment. 

But it's about two seconds away from being turned into scrap metal and my trusty Prestige being brought back out.


----------



## cole9174 (Aug 16, 2010)

Drenaline as of 2 days ago....


----------



## PChunter (Aug 16, 2010)

bdillard said:


> 2010 Mathews z7..extreme bone collector sight,qad drop away rest,octane stabilizer...ready for 9-11



OH YEAH we did buy them together huh!


----------



## bowshooter84 (Aug 16, 2010)

*switchback*

switchback ld g5 sight g5 peep ripcord drop away easton fmj mathews always brings the meat home year after year


----------



## GAFirefighter15 (Aug 16, 2010)

Monster...QAD Rest, Octane Quiver, Octane Stabilizer, Extreme Sight, Carbon Express Mayhem Hunter 350's, Slick Trick Mags Or Magnus Buzzcuts


----------



## dvmill (Aug 16, 2010)

Shot mathews from the beginning! Starting with the MQ-1 Shooting the drenalin now.


----------



## dusty80 (Aug 16, 2010)

Still shooting the Drenalin, when someone makes a better bow I will buy it. Viper 2500 Quickset sight, G5 expert 2 rest. No stab needed.


----------



## Living Proof (Aug 16, 2010)

SBXT and SlickTrick Mags.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Aug 16, 2010)

2008 dxt


----------



## kmckinnie (Aug 16, 2010)

2008 D X T Ripcord tru ball release some kinda glow in da dark 3 pin sights& some heat seeking broad heads!


----------



## lungbuster123 (Aug 16, 2010)

2008 Drenalin (All custom dipped)
QAD HD
G5 SE
10.5" B-Stinger
Easton Axis-N-Fused
Rage 2 Blade


----------



## PineThirty (Aug 16, 2010)

2009 all black Mathews Reezen 6.5, Sword Twilight Hunter, QAD HD, Fuse Axium, Easton ACC Pro Hunters, Rage 2 Blade


----------



## Theduckhunter13 (Aug 17, 2010)

Monster 7.0, QAD rest, Vital Bow Gear 4 pin adjustable sight, Easton flatline 340's, 4 inch Doinker stabilizer, Mathews quiver.


----------



## GeorgiaCans (Aug 17, 2010)

Z7-Spot Hogg 7  Deadly Pins, QAD, NAP Stabilizer, Carbon Express Mayhem Hunter 250-Rage 2 blade


----------



## REEFD (Aug 17, 2010)

Reezen 7.O, code red, doinker dish,HHA!


----------



## MCW1984 (Aug 17, 2010)

looks like im alone here,but im gonna be stickin em with the ol' switchback.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Aug 17, 2010)

2006 Switchback XT

Viper Quickset sight
Trophy Ridge Dropzone
Easton Flatline 400s
Scott Lil' Goose
Muzzy MX3s or Grim Reapers depending on my mood that day


----------



## chad smith (Aug 17, 2010)

mathews mission x4, trophy ridge dropzone, extreme sights,g5 peep,limbsaver stabilzer,d loop,Beman ics camohunter 500s,rage 2blade 100gr,   im ready


----------



## mudhawg (Aug 17, 2010)

2009 DXT, extreme site, whisker biscuit, limbsaver stabilizer, CX Maxima Hunters tipped with RAMCATS, but after the first one with that, I'll be taking my 09 HOYT Alphamax 32 to the stand with me to try and break it in


----------



## rob keck (Aug 17, 2010)

z7 just got it ,,,i had a ultra 2 for 8-9 yrs they make some good bows


----------



## Nga. (Aug 17, 2010)

Drenalin 30" 70# CX300's capped with ThunderHead 85's @ 297fps


----------



## ALL4HUNTIN (Aug 17, 2010)

Mathews Reezen 6.5, Lightspeed arrows tipped with Grim Reaper 3 blades, Camo Blazer Vanes, HHS single pin sight, Vital Gear Drop-Away Rest, and to top it all off.... a Roscoby Bow Cam to bring all my hunts back to camp for later viewing pleasure......


----------



## Ken L (Aug 17, 2010)

XT


----------



## Jaker (Aug 17, 2010)

mathews outback


----------



## bcbz71 (Aug 17, 2010)

Switchback (not XT), Extreme sight, Trophy Taker fall away, 100g G5 Montecs


----------



## wally-gator (Aug 17, 2010)

*Mathews*

2009 Mathews Reezen 6.5 blacked out. Ripcord rest, Cobra 6 pin sight, Sims stabilzer. Easton St. Epic arrows, Slick tricks


----------



## z71mathewsman (Aug 17, 2010)

*Mathews Z7,,,,,,*

What about starting a I SHOT IT WITH MY MATHEWS thread this year? What you guys think?


----------



## willsm89 (Aug 17, 2010)

Drenalin LD, qad, extreme sight, carbon express mayhem 350, G5  montec 100 gr


----------



## chad smith (Aug 17, 2010)

sounds good,,,I SHOT IT WITH MY MATHEWS,,has a good beat to it


----------



## gtg375h (Aug 17, 2010)

Primary: Reezen 6.5; Mathews downforce rest; G5 Optix; Goldtip Series 22's; Nap Thunderheads/Magnus stingers.

Backup/Gator duty: Q2; Muzzy zero effect; Muzzy gator getter


----------



## CassGA (Aug 17, 2010)

Z7, QAD Ultra rest, Athens Archery Rellik sight, X-Factor stabilizer


----------



## hv2boutdoors (Aug 17, 2010)

2010 Z7, Trophy Ridge 3 pin vertical sights, code red ripcord rest, tru ball thumb release, 5inch doinker stabilizer,gold tip arrows.


----------



## Covehnter (Aug 17, 2010)

Mathews LX, Bucknasty string and cables, CJ Dead Nuts 2, Doinker, Torqueless grip, Easton N fused with FOBs and will start with 2 blades Rages.


----------



## cgarmon001 (Aug 17, 2010)

2010 Camo Passion with pink accessories....CBE sniper sights, 2010 qad ultra rest pro, 4" axion stabilizer, Gold Tip custom arrows, arrow web quiver...


----------



## gcs (Aug 18, 2010)

Switchback XT and Muzzy


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (Aug 18, 2010)

2010 Mathews Z7
Spott-Hogg Hog it 5 pin Sight
RipCord Red fall away rest
7" Octane stabilizer
Kwikee Kwiver 4 arrow quiver
Victory V-Force 350 arrows w/ 2" Blazers and 5" wraps
Muzzy MX-3 100 grain broadheads
TruFire 3D Hunter 4 finger release

And a whole butt load of determination!


----------



## Bone Buster (Aug 18, 2010)

Switchback XT


----------



## MathewsHunter1 (Aug 18, 2010)

SQ2 @ 62 lbs/29 Inch Draw
Schaffer Mat-1 Fall Away Rest
Dead Nutz 3 Pin Sight
Doinker Stabilizer
Kwikee Quick 3 Arrow Quiver
Beman ICS Hunter Elite 400 Arrows/4 Inch Duravanes and Wraps
G5 Montec 100 Grain Broadheads
TruBall  Loop Master Release


----------



## npd453 (Aug 18, 2010)

the best never rest ultra max ...oldie but accurate and deadly in my hands.... did go with the rage last year they make a nice hole


----------



## GAGE (Aug 18, 2010)

MQ1, I  bought new and have never been able to let it go.


----------



## mitchi (Aug 18, 2010)

*Mathews Z7*

Z7 Camo with QAD Ultra Rest, G5 Sight and Doinker Stab.  29.5" draw at 62lbs...Beman 340's with Muzzy on the business end. Shoots like a dream.


----------



## DEERFU (Aug 18, 2010)

z71mathewsman said:


> What about starting a I SHOT IT WITH MY MATHEWS thread this year? What you guys think?



I like it! I'll still be usuing my trusty ole switchback xt


----------



## EON (Aug 18, 2010)

The same one I shot last year and the year before that and the year before that and...well you get the picture.  You can't beat preffection.  Z-max


----------



## duckbill (Aug 18, 2010)

'09 Reezen 7.0


----------



## Z7Hunhter (Aug 18, 2010)

*Z7*

2010  Z7 with Cobra Boomslang Plus 4,Whisker Biscuit and Limb Saver Stabilizer shooting Easton Axis ST's tipped with G5 Montecs


----------



## north_ga fireman (Aug 18, 2010)

2010 z7 29" 65 lbs. gold tip arrows 100 grain of something new broadheads this yr may need help picking those out short and sweet release


----------



## kerbow01 (Aug 18, 2010)

chad smith said:


> sounds good,,,I SHOT IT WITH MY MATHEWS,,has a good beat to it



it has a lil ring to it, but i like "i shot it with my HOYT" better! well actually, alot better!


----------



## Quackersmacker (Aug 18, 2010)

ill be using mathews brother the mission journey 28" 70lbs easton epics with 100gr trusty muzzy mx3


----------



## elkstinger (Aug 19, 2010)

27" z7


----------



## txsteele (Aug 19, 2010)

2009 DXT

2010 Reezen 6.5


----------



## brashearb (Aug 19, 2010)

Switchback XT... I wonder what Mathews is going to offer this year in their new lineup??? Any ideas??


----------



## Huntfish53 (Aug 19, 2010)

Reezen 7.0 27" 70 lbs. Ripcord Code Red, HHA 5519, Treelimb quiver, X-Coil Stabilizer, Easton Axis 400's, Rage 2-blade, Tekans, or Grim Reaper Razortrip...... Come on September 4th in Kentucky........


----------



## Ga8point129 (Aug 19, 2010)

*Sbxt*

Switchback XT with a little bit of orange flavor..........


----------



## autoturkey (Aug 19, 2010)

switch back xt and a dxt for a back up.even though the dxt is newer i like the xt the best.just smoother and i shoot it better.


----------



## Rare Breed (Aug 19, 2010)

I have shot the Q2 since 03, but had an elbow problem this year and went to the Z7 I can draw it pain free, The revese assist is awsome. Here's a few pic's of some of the Q2's work before retirement.


----------



## dmedd (Aug 19, 2010)

As of today I have a 2010 Monster 7 to go along with my Destroyer 340.


----------



## dannybuck (Aug 19, 2010)

Reezen 6.5, QAD Ultra rest, Bone Collecter Extreme Sights


----------



## BMCS (Aug 19, 2010)

*Monster 7*



dmedd said:


> As of today I have a 2010 Monster 7 to go along with my Destroyer 340.



Sweet Darren welcome to the club.

I'll be shooting:

Monster 7
QAD Pro
HHA DS-XL 5519
Axion Stab
Truball Beast
Goldtip 5575 (w wraps)
100 gr Slicktrick magnums


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Aug 19, 2010)

lookin good rob!


----------



## dmedd (Aug 19, 2010)

Those are some sweeeet looking rigs!!!


----------



## duckwhisperer (Aug 19, 2010)

drenalin


----------



## bigbob23 (Aug 21, 2010)

DXT tricked out in red and black Nuge Gold Tip 7595 with glow in the dark wraps stacking arrows everyday


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Aug 21, 2010)

Reason #70, gold tip arrows 75-95, 125 gr Tightpoints, 429 gr at 299 fps. Hammertime.


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Aug 21, 2010)

north_ga fireman said:


> 2010 z7 29" 65 lbs. gold tip arrows 100 grain of something new broadheads this yr may need help picking those out short and sweet release



Try 125gr, They make 100gr. Tight points they are awe some. This is from a southside fireman. Been using them for 4 yrs on deer and elk. ture right of the package, if arrow's or ture. Good luck 
Larry


----------



## buck1357024 (Aug 21, 2010)

monster 7


----------



## ETK (Aug 21, 2010)

Switchback XT 70 pounds. Whisker Biscuit. Victory V1 350 Grain Arrows. Rage two blade.


----------



## jjmidget (Aug 22, 2010)

I do it with a old q2 with 26 in draw,octane rest, cj deadnuts 5 pin,goldtips,muzzy 3blade 100gr,pulling at 68lbs shooting 270fps.cheap setup still does a good job but looking forward to buying a new one next year.


----------



## Bo D (Aug 22, 2010)

Blacked out Z7 65# limbs, QAD HD rest, Sword 3rd Plane sight, B Stinger 10.25 14oz, T5, and shootin Magnus Stinger 125g with ACC Pro Hunters, Also will be shooting a Drenalin set-up exactly the same  but a 12" stabilizer (BStinger).


----------



## drenalin08 (Aug 22, 2010)

You arent alone the 05 switchback for me as well,but i do have a drenalin as a back up.


----------



## drewpatt (Aug 22, 2010)

04 outback, qad rest, copper john site.


----------



## jared1 (Aug 23, 2010)

reazen 6.5


----------



## autiger01 (Aug 23, 2010)

Reezen 6.5, 27.5", 60#

QAD Ultra Rest
7.5" Octane Stab + Harmonic Stab
Dead End
CBE Sniper Sight
T-5 Quiver
Carbon Express Maxima's + MUZZY
Tru Ball Pro Diamond Release


----------



## amc5 (Aug 23, 2010)

Just picked up a DXT. 27.5 at @ 65#.
Scott Shark release
Whisker bisquit
G5 Sights
Easton ST Epics w/SlickTrick BHs


----------



## wareaglejim (Aug 23, 2010)

XT, QAD, STS, Limbsaver stabilizer, Viper Pro 2000 sight, G-5 Tekans. Killer!


----------



## BreamReaper (Aug 23, 2010)

Z7
QAD Ultra Pro
Bone Collector Extreme 1200 w/ light
CE Maxima Hunters w/ wraps & PINK/Flo Green fletches
G5 100 gr Montecs
G5 Meta Peep 
Mathews 5 arrow quiver
Scott Wildcat
Archery Designs Stabilizer
Plano BowGuard

Come on 9/11/2010


----------



## XJfire75 (Aug 23, 2010)

ugh oh....Chase might have a Mat..Math...Mathews on the way! Wow that was hard to say...lol

M7 blacked out!


----------



## G5guy23 (Aug 23, 2010)

Reezen 7


----------



## Big Foot (Aug 23, 2010)

Switchback XT  - Rage, Axxis


----------



## UncleStinky (Aug 23, 2010)

z-max 
deadnutz sight
wisker biscuit
goldtip xt with nap quickspin quick fletch
true ball release
spitfire blades


----------



## XJfire75 (Aug 23, 2010)

Its official. 

Ill have a Monster 7 set to 28.5" and 62lbs, HHA sight, 12" B-Stinger, and Treelimb quiver carrying Tekans an Grizz Tricks.

Should be ready for the 11th! Cant wait to get it!


----------



## jleepeters (Aug 23, 2010)

XJfire75 said:


> Its official.
> 
> Ill have a Monster 7 set to 28.5" and 62lbs, HHA sight, 12" B-Stinger, and Treelimb quiver carrying Tekans an Grizz Tricks.
> 
> Should be ready for the 11th! Cant wait to get it!



Trader


----------



## XJfire75 (Aug 24, 2010)

jleepeters said:


> Trader



lol it'll all be ok. I aint a fan boy no worries.


----------



## levi93 (Aug 24, 2010)

drenlin 70 lbs, 29'  maxima hunter 350's  thunderhead 125gr


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Aug 24, 2010)

XJfire75 said:


> lol it'll all be ok. I aint a fan boy no worries.





no traitor.... just smart!


----------



## nock'em dead (Aug 24, 2010)

Q2 
carbons w/feathers (nothing special)
scott release
85gr Thunderheads

I've shot Matthews since 94' , and I personally wouldn't have anything else!


----------



## moose266 (Aug 25, 2010)

2007 Mathews Outback with dropaway  rest, Rage 2 blade!  Ready for Sept. 11


----------



## Daniel_Buckmaster_Lee (Aug 26, 2010)

Mathes z7. Viper sight. Mathews quiver. Basspro shops shafts with blazer vanes. whisker biscuit. tru-fire switchblade and rage. trufire release. mathews quiver.


----------



## PineThirty (Aug 26, 2010)

Finally got her all set-up! Im ready to turn her loose this season!















southernyotekiller said:


> 2009 all black Mathews Reezen 6.5, Sword Twilight Hunter, QAD HD, Fuse Axium, Easton ACC Pro Hunters, Rage 2 Blade


----------



## georgiaboy027 (Aug 26, 2010)

My good ol' Outback


----------



## asmooth13 (Aug 26, 2010)

There's only 5 of us? Outback, all day long! Winners Choice string.


----------



## whitetailfreak (Aug 26, 2010)

outback for me


----------



## crawdad24 (Aug 26, 2010)

Mathews Monster 7.0
QAD Ultra Rest Pro 
Axion 6" stabilizer 
Axion 4 pin glx sight 
Maxima Hunter 350's
Ramcat's
Mathews Quiver


----------



## denbow (Aug 27, 2010)

Just bought a Z7 today "WOW" what a bow. QAD/HHA/Doinker/Dloop/CX Mayhem


----------



## FireDoc (Aug 27, 2010)

DRT...oops I mean DXT. I'm still undetermined on if I like it or not. Just too light, not used to it yet. The cam causes lower bus cable frey too often and too fast. Thinking I shoulda stayed with my hoyt. Dang good bow though I think.


----------



## Avid Archer (Aug 27, 2010)

old school 2001 Q2


----------



## j.irvin (Aug 27, 2010)

M6, qad hd pro, octane stab, tru glo 5 pin, cx maxima 350s, g5 montecs


----------



## XJfire75 (Aug 27, 2010)

Well it's official. 

M7 28.5"/60lbs 
Focus Grip
Limbdriver pro
HHA 5519
B-Stinger
Treelimb quiver
Victory 350s
Battle drum wraps
CNC bow sling
Grizz Tricks and Tekans

U-Slide Bow Holder too. Def worth checking em out. In ground an on the tree holder. 











Ignore the Limbdriver cord. It came off my Axe and thats the only way it would go on hah.


----------



## C Cape (Aug 27, 2010)

Monster 7 Blacked Out w/ Focus Grip
Axcel Armortech HD 4 Pin HS
QAD Ultra Rest HD
Octane Black Stab
Black T3 Mathews Quiver
Radial Weave Pro 300's with Blazers


----------



## cameronbob6 (Aug 29, 2010)

2009 s2


----------



## REEFD (Aug 29, 2010)

Reezen 7.0
Doinker Dish
Code Red
HHA
Scott
Gold Tip


----------



## backyard buck (Aug 29, 2010)

switchback


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Aug 29, 2010)

xj i was about to say i know theres no way your gettin enough movement to activate the rest


----------



## XJfire75 (Aug 29, 2010)

thompsonsz71 said:


> xj i was about to say i know theres no way your gettin enough movement to activate the rest



Haha yeah, I slapped it on there and took the pics before work. Its workin now though. Thats the only spot I could get it to go on the limbs. And it didnt even budge it.


----------



## RichardGrayJr (Aug 29, 2010)

2010 Reezen 6.5 w/ 65lb Black Limbs
QAD Ultra HD Pro
Extreme HD1200 
Extreme A.C.A.D 7"
Norway String Tamer Sr
G5 Meta Peep
Scott Sabertooth in Lost Camo

To me, this machine is a work of art. I've never shot a bow I was more comfortable with. It replaced my Dren that I though was irreplaceable.


----------



## godawgs735 (Aug 30, 2010)

*Im a Z7 kinda guy*

Love my Z7, switched over from PSE years ago and haven't looked back since! Here is a two shot group at 50yds. "Catch us if you can"


----------



## HawgHunterMK (Aug 30, 2010)

just picked  up dxt, extreme bone collector sight, octane stablizer, and carbon express 350 arrows with ramcat broadhead


----------



## bdillard (Aug 30, 2010)

gettin close to puttin these bows to work... good luck ...


----------



## greeneyedbaby (Aug 31, 2010)

Monster XLR8 vital gear sights,Easton Flatline with Rage 2 blade.


----------



## Tennessee Buck (Sep 1, 2010)

z7 at 70 lbs radial x weave 300's with 100gr shuttle t lock , scott relese  with matthews drop away rest, Set up and tuned by the pros at solo archery  albany ga .Its worth every mile of the drive from Marietta !!! catch us If you can..


----------



## gottabowhunt (Sep 1, 2010)

Z7 65# tricked out by the boys at Solo, thanks again Jeremy.


----------



## bdillard (Sep 6, 2010)

Looking good guys,,,,only 6 more days till they get put to work


----------



## GAMEDIC (Sep 6, 2010)

switchback
focus grip
bucknasty strings
limbdriver
hha sight
maxima 350's
doinker
rage


----------



## millersteve3838 (Sep 8, 2010)

new z7  hha optimizer  qad drop away, easton axis and 2 blade rage and G5 t2


----------



## REEFD (Oct 4, 2010)




----------



## 7mm mag 06 (Oct 4, 2010)

good ole DXT for me


----------



## southerndraw (Oct 5, 2010)

XT and a REEZEN for me..I love them both, maybe a new z7 can make up my mind for me.


----------



## Bwmstr1 (Oct 5, 2010)

Switchback getn-r-done year after year.


----------



## rutandstrut (Oct 5, 2010)

2008 Matthews DXT, Vital Gear Single Pin Adjustable Fiber Optic Sight, Matthews Drop Away Arrow Rest, Camo Braid Wrist Strap, Matthews Quiver and Mount, Speciality Archery Stabilizer, Cobra Release, String Loop, Hunter Peep, Gold Tip XT Hunter 5575 Camo Arrow and Atom 100 Grain Titanium Broadheads! Great Shootin' Bow!


----------



## REEFD (Oct 5, 2010)

Word is Mathews is discontinuing the following bows for 2011!

Switchback LD
DXT
Drenalin LD 
Hyperlite
Reezen 6.5
Reezen 7.0

I can't believe they would discontnue the Reezen so soon but who knows!


----------



## Non-Typical (Oct 6, 2010)

Switchback XT (new Zebra cable and string last week)
Trophy Ridge 3-pin sight
Whisker Biscuit
Dead End string stop
Limbsaver stabilizer
Easton Axis
G5 Montec 100-grain
Scott release
Monkey tails
Mathews FP 2-piece quiver (5 arrow)
Vanguard Saberloc case (camo)

After looking at all the Z7's I may have to upgrade next year, making me jealous!


----------



## punchy8 (Oct 6, 2010)

REEFD said:


> Word is Mathews is discontinuing the following bows for 2011!
> 
> Switchback LD
> DXT
> ...



Definately True, not a rumor! I read that email this morning. Very shocked about the DXT also, just ordered an all Black DXT for a customer. Now I might get one for myself since they are going away. That is one of my favorite Mathews bows made


----------



## REEFD (Oct 7, 2010)

Yeah the DXT is nice ,maybe since they're doing away with these bows they must have a heck of a line up comin out! I love my Reezen , it'll be interesting to see what's coming out besides the Safari! If anybody gets alook at the new ones let us know !


----------



## Austin 419 (Oct 11, 2010)

z7
G5 montec
carbon express arrows
team xtreme sights
whisker biscuit
bohning quiver
Lookin to put it to good use


----------



## chenryiv (Nov 9, 2010)

2010 Z7 (blk), Viper H1000, QAD HD Pro, Axion 2", T-3 

2009 Mathews DXT (blk) w/ Torqueless Custom Grip, 
Axcel HD Pro 5 pin, QAD HD Pro Axion 2" Stab, T-3

GoldTip Pro Hunter 5575 w/Rage 2


----------



## Scottymos (Nov 9, 2010)

Drenalin
Beeman arrows
70lbs
Bone Collector Drop away
true glow sight
grim reapers 
One pin to thirty five yards, I love it! The deer don't!


----------



## hansel (Nov 9, 2010)

All blacked out Drenalin

Kinda wish I had my SBXT


----------



## fish30523 (Nov 9, 2010)

just joined the matthews family today bought a nice FX ordered NAP dropaway and a extream 4 pin site


----------



## Bwmstr1 (Nov 10, 2010)

Switchback
Easton Epic custom built by ME
70#
Tru ball
One pin fib-op set 0-70 yds deadly accurate.
26 confirmed kills, Looking at a Z7,but the switchback will always be with me.


----------

